# buddy up anyone? :) x



## Khadijah-x

hi everyone :)
soo sorry for your losses :-( + congratz on the new pregnancys! x x
i lost my angel (no heartbeat detected at 12wk scan) in november 2010 (r.i.p angel) 

im currently 5 weeks from lmp, got my bfp yesterday 30th :)
feel so blessed to have conceived after 3rd cycle! x
im feeling positive atm but i know near dating scan ill be a right emotional wreck :-( x hard to know how to convince myself that everything will be ok!

id like to buddy up from someone in similar story please for email-msn buddy :) x


----------



## poppy666

Congratz sweetie and sorry for your loss :hugs:

I MMC just before Christmas at 9wks and feel so blessed to have got my BFP so quickly but like you i was a wreck when i went for an early scan last Thurseday totally expecting the worst and was amazed i got to see :baby: with heartbeat and was dated 6+1, i couldnt help but breakdown in the scan room didnt expect good news :happydance:

Will be booking a private scan at 9wks just to settle my worries, but fx'd this time will be ok :hugs:

Good luck too sweetie :kiss:


----------



## Khadijah-x

Yay sooo pleased to hear of your cute bean being well! :) x x x
my dating scan won't be until may. . soo long to wait! i have doctors confirmed pregnancy so atleast its down on books!
im bit nervous wreck atm not to bad thou but i know towards scan in may i will be! (may was my angels due time aswell) x
love to follow your progress ill be stalking you x x :)


----------



## poppy666

Have you not thought of going for a private scan just to help reasure you? Think if i had to wait till May id be climbing the walls :haha: awww its going to be even harder for you if your due date was in May too :hugs::hugs:

Keep me informed want to see how you go :kiss:


----------



## Khadijah-x

Thats true huni but anything can happen until 12 weeks so i think if I had early one got excited then at 12 wk one anything can happen :( But if they offer one i might to for it to relax me! we'l see :) xxxx


----------



## lindc

Hi ladies! Can I join? I just got my BFP the other day. I am just shy of 4 weeks and I am so nervous. We lost our angel at 41 weeks; I went in for a checkup and they couldn't find a heartbeat. We are very excited yet aprehensive. If anyone wants to be buddies, you can message me and I will share my email address. Good luck to you!!!:flower:


----------



## poppy666

Im so sorry for your loss lindc :hugs: i cant even imagine what you went through, is that your angel in your avatar? x


----------



## lindc

Thanks poppy! Yeah, that's my little angel :cry: You can't see in the photo, but she had a full head of black hair too! She was my first miracle and hopefully this one will stick really well and be healthy so she can have a brother or sister.


----------



## poppy666

She's gorgeous , you so deserve this little one so hope him/her is stuck with super glue and im sure Amalia will be watching over you both to make sure you get this 2nd little miracle :cry::hugs:


----------



## lindc

Thank you so much! I think that she was just to beautiful and special to be here on earth, so God brought her home. I'm sorry for your loss as well. Any loss, no matter how early or late, is a tragedy. 

I'm glad that you are almost 7 weeks! I will be just a couple behind you. My EDD is 12/12 but I will be brought in for a c-section a week before that. 

How have you been feeling?


----------



## poppy666

Is the C-section just as a precaution? My last LO Korben arrived 2wks early think it was because i was on the blood thinners, so im expecting this one to be early too.

Aww you'll have a Christmas :baby:

Im good thank you, do get a bit paranoid as i dont really have much in the way of symptoms, but at least with my scan last week i got to see beanie and HB 'more than what i saw last time' .

How you feeling? x


----------



## lindc

Yeah, I had an emergency c-section last time when I was 41 weeks. I was induced but after 36 hours of labor and only 4cm dialated, I had a C. So, they won't even let me go full term just to be cautious.

I know what you mean about paranoid--I'm completely paranoid! I actually don't have any symptoms yet, that is what led me to believe that I might be pregnant. I had no AF cramps so I took a test. Last time though, I didn't start to have symptoms til about 8 weeks and then I was sick ALL DAY LONG! lol But I welcome being sick and miserable for my little :baby:

If you don't mind me asking, how far along were you last time? I love your sonogram pic by the way! I'm so excited to get mine in another month.


----------



## poppy666

I was only 9wks was totally devasted and Christmas was awful here, but for you to go through a still birth at 41wks your such a brave lady and i can understand how paranoid you will be but i hope you have everyone keeping a close eye on you sweetie.

Actually thats really upsetting, was there a reason for Amalia going so soon? sorry hope you dont think im prying x


----------



## willyandcourt

Gotta' ask... how are each of you dealing with the emotional turmoil that goes along with being pregnant after miscarriage? How are you handling the fear of having another miscarriage? I know everyone is different, but some days I feel like a basket case. I just would like some ideas as to how to pass the time and get through this critical period.


----------



## Khadijah-x

Willyandcourt hi :) welcome + congratz! well me being pregnant is really helping me deal with losing my angel, but i had a cry other day because i feel guilty being happy, anyone else feel that way?
im not to scared atm but i know towards my scan ill be petrified! + on scan time omg i know ill be crying when sonographer looking for a beat! 
how you feeling hun?

lindc- im so sorry huni words can't express :-( your gorgeous angel will be soo proud of you! your an amazing inspirational angel mommy + u really deserve this pregnancy to go well! 
heres my email if anyone wants to buddy up (as i can't get on b+b much takes ages on phone lol :) x 
not sure if it lets you write emails here ? 

khadijah786 AT live DOT co DOT uk


----------



## lindc

poppy666--I don't mind! I try to give people whatever information that they want because I want people that we aren't alone in our grief. There was no reason. There was no cord or placenta problem. They did a test for any congenital or chromosomal abnormalities and she was completely healthy. They yested me for everything and I am healthy too. So, they call it SIDS in the womb and while it is rare, it DOES happen. My hospital in Maryland is one of the leading hospitals in the U.S. that studies SIDS in the womb but there are no reasons yet. They said that even if I would have been induced on my due date, she might have passed from SIDS at home...and that would have been even worse than this hell that I have had to live with. And I know what you mean about the holidays--Thanksgiving, Christmas,and New Year's were all horrible for me. We catually have her in an urn at home with us so that way she is always with us in body as well as spirit :cry:

mommyandbump--thank you, I appreciate it! All of us deserve a blessing :hugs:

willyandcourt--I have no idea! I'm so paranoid right now that I can't think straight yet! I'll let you know if I think of anything.


----------



## Khadijah-x

lindc- im lost for words. im so sorry. your gorgeous girl is always with u + watching over you <3


----------



## poppy666

lindc ive never heard of SIDS in the womb, just beyond devasting :hugs:


----------



## lindc

thank you mommyandbump--I think that we are all surrounded by our little angels and they are protecting us right now when we need them the most. I do get sad when I think about what we have been through, but this is a little bit of joy right now that has given me some hope for the future :flower: I pray that all of us stay safe in our journeys.


----------



## willyandcourt

I'm glad to see we all have mixed emotions. I try to keep myself busy with work or do things at home that will help keep my mind busy (reading, playing a game, minor housework, etc.)


----------



## lindc

i know poppy! it is the silent killer.....:cry:

willyandcourt--housework? ha! I'm trying to be as lazy as possible right now! LOL.....watching movies and eating are my favorite things!


----------



## poppy666

I know my brother died of SIDS at 4mths i was only 2yrs so didnt know him, but its an awful thing for any parent to go through :hug:


----------



## willyandcourt

lindc said:


> i know poppy! it is the silent killer.....:cry:
> 
> willyandcourt--housework? ha! I'm trying to be as lazy as possible right now! LOL.....watching movies and eating are my favorite things!

notice i said "minor housework"... LOL... maybe putting my glass in the sink after drinking my milk, or throwing my napkin in the trash after wiping my mouth... just being silly... im with ya on watching movies and eating. especially this week as we're on spring break!


----------



## lindc

poppy--I'm so sorry about your little brother. I can certainly sympathyze with your parents because it is the most horrible thing to go through. There are way too many people in this world who have to deal with their angels passing. I can only hope that one day there will be a cure for SIDS.

willyandcourt--now, that's what I mean by housework!! LOL Spring break huh? Do you mind me asking what area you are in? My break doesn't come for 2 more weeks:-(


----------



## Khadijah-x

lindc said:


> thank you mommyandbump--I think that we are all surrounded by our little angels and they are protecting us right now when we need them the most. I do get sad when I think about what we have been through, but this is a little bit of joy right now that has given me some hope for the future :flower: I pray that all of us stay safe in our journeys.

I totally agree, the loss is awful but its amazing how being pregnant can help that pain! but with sooo many other emotions though! xx

Ill be calling docs tommorow if urine results are back I can book in to see the midwife :) x


----------



## lindc

How is everyone? Well, since my blood test results were positive on Monday, I have scheduled an appointment with my OB on April 20 for a 6 week check-up and ultrasound. I am excited but nervous at the same time. I can't wait to hear the tiny woosh of the heartbeat! When do you ladies think it is an appropriate time to tell family/close friends? I want to wait until after the sono, but I'm not sure that I can wait until 12 weeks! Thoughts??


----------



## poppy666

Ive only told a few and 2 of my eldest son's dont even know, i was thinking maybe when i go into labour? :haha: just kidding probably after 12wks x


----------



## lindc

HAHA...I was actually thinking about how funny it would be to NOT tell anyone and when someone says something about me being pregnant, I'll just look a them funny and say "I'm not pregnant!" 

I know that they say that 12 weeks is standard, but I just don't know if I have the strength to wait!


----------



## poppy666

See how you feel at your 6wk scan :hugs: im booking my 9wk private scan for next week, i cant wait till the standard 12wk one i just need to see its still ok in there x


----------



## lindc

Oh, I completely understand! I have a feeling that I'm going to be the same way. I know that I'm going to get a lot more sonograms that I did the first time though, so hopefully it will make me feel better. Hubby is already placing bets that it is gonna be a boy this time!


----------



## Khadijah-x

I dont think theres any point in waiting :) I dont believe by telling others thatl itl 'jinx' things! Only problem I had with telling friends last time is the heartbreak of going round telling others what happened! 
Iv told a very few close friends and family for support and prayers :) 



Well I saw doc, filled out all the forms etc checked my blood pressure and all that buisness :) I booked into midwife next week (wednesday), its a long app because she gota talk about some extra scan thats available (not just for me but everyone) so aint gota clue what that is, ill let you know :) I reckon ill still have to wait till mid may for my 12 week scan though, its sooooooooooooooooo long to wait and I just want it now! :)


----------



## lindc

mommyandbump said:


> I dont think theres any point in waiting :) I dont believe by telling others thatl itl 'jinx' things! Only problem I had with telling friends last time is the heartbreak of going round telling others what happened!
> Iv told a very few close friends and family for support and prayers :)
> 
> 
> 
> Well I saw doc, filled out all the forms etc checked my blood pressure and all that buisness :) I booked into midwife next week (wednesday), its a long app because she gota talk about some extra scan thats available (not just for me but everyone) so aint gota clue what that is, ill let you know :) I reckon ill still have to wait till mid may for my 12 week scan though, its sooooooooooooooooo long to wait and I just want it now! :)

I have such a hard time keeping secrets. I went out with my mother, Aunt and Uncle the other night and I felt so bad about not telling them when they were trying to give me support and encouragement to "keep trying." With my first, I told everyone at 5 weeks and I got a lot of people telling me that it was a bad idea. So much negativity out there!

Let me know how the appt goes. I would love to know about the new scan. So, do you have to wait until 12 weeks to get a sonogram? They don't do a 6 or 8 week scan where you live or is an insurance thing? I work for an insurance company, so I know how crazy things can be!


----------



## willyandcourt

I tried to wait this time about telling friends and family, but I just couldn't help it. I thought it would be better to tell them as they are my support and will help me through anything. Monday's appt. was good. Baby's heart rate was 190, but my rate and bp was up as well. I go back on the 19th for a more in depth visit. Other than feeling tired and occasionally nausea, I've been feeling pretty good.
I've already opted out of having the NT scan. I want to have a healthy baby and definitely wouldn't want anything to be wrong with it, but I would love it no matter what. I don't want to have tests done that's not going to matter anyway. I know some people like to know to be prepared, but unless it's something that affects me or my baby's health, I'm choosing not to have many tests done. What do you girls think? What are your thoughts on tests during pregnancy?


----------



## poppy666

I didnt have any tests done in my last pregnancy and i was 40 when i had him, he was a perfect... but not sure if to have tests done with this one being 41 :shrug:


----------



## lindc

willyandcourt said:


> I tried to wait this time about telling friends and family, but I just couldn't help it. I thought it would be better to tell them as they are my support and will help me through anything. Monday's appt. was good. Baby's heart rate was 190, but my rate and bp was up as well. I go back on the 19th for a more in depth visit. Other than feeling tired and occasionally nausea, I've been feeling pretty good.
> I've already opted out of having the NT scan. I want to have a healthy baby and definitely wouldn't want anything to be wrong with it, but I would love it no matter what. I don't want to have tests done that's not going to matter anyway. I know some people like to know to be prepared, but unless it's something that affects me or my baby's health, I'm choosing not to have many tests done. What do you girls think? What are your thoughts on tests during pregnancy?

Glad that you are doing well! I was thinking the same thing--I don't want to tell early and get everyone's hopes up but I would also like to have some support. I'm definitely waiting until my 6 week sono, but after that--who knows?

I think that your desire to not have a NT scan is good, but I couldn't do it. I want to have as many tests and scans done as possible :) I know that it wouldn't make a difference to me, but I really hate surprises. I like to be able to take everything as it comes--as soon as I can possibly know about it (it's not just with the baby, I do that with everything). It's kind of like the people who don't find out the sex of their baby until the day of delivery. I think that it's wonderful and I'm happy that it makes them happy. But I could not do that. I am waaay too nosy. I HAVE to know as soon as possible.


----------



## Khadijah-x

The extra scan is the Nuchal one I think, some areas offer it free routine but other areas you have to pay (unless over 35) and think my area is starting to offer it for free so not sure how it works tbh midwife will fill me in and Ill let you know :)

I could get a early scan but only If i paid for one and I couldnt afford it but I think i wouldnt have one before 9 weeks anyway because angel passed and 8w 4 day (detected at 12 week scan) so I think seeing baby at early stage and then losing it id feel much worse so for me the 12 week is the only time Id feel at rest so I should wait till then, only 6 weeks so not all that bad :)

I would have tests during pregnancy to prepare myself If something was 'wrong' but Id only have blood tests and scans I wouldnt have anything with miscarriage chance (like the needles in the aminotic fluid etc) Id definatly opt out of those xx


----------



## Khadijah-x

https://www.redditchadvertiser.co.uk/news/local/8946747.Maternity_help_for_mums_to_be_in_Redditch/

Heres a link about the scan which i think usually only offered to over 35 or high risk etc, Im not in that area but I think it may be the same thing the receptionist was on about. either way ill know next week :) x


----------



## poppy666

I know the midwife i seen other week at my booking in mentioned they did the NT scan as routine now and if results came back high risk your offered the amino, but thats a new thing i wasnt offered that a year ago.


----------



## Khadijah-x

Yeah that must be what It is then, will it be included in with the 12 week dating scan or is it a extra scan? xx


----------



## poppy666

No its included in the 12wk scan, but saying that it will only stress how higher risk you are it wont confirm if your baby has Down's you would still have to have the risky amino test to be 100% certain.. so why bother with the NT? unless your prepared to have the amino done too.

Ive read too many women stressing after the NT results to be told later on after further tests the baby fine.


----------



## Khadijah-x

Thats true! I wont have the amino so like you said why have the NH one get worried for nothing until birth because i wouldnt have the amino. gota see what midwife says I aint gota clue if thats even it LOL but im pretty sure it is xx

good advice thankyou huni x


----------



## lindc

I definitely understand where everyone is coming from. It can be tough going through all of those scans. But, I definitely want as many pictures and scans of my little one as possible. I would not have an amnio because I think that the risks are too high and I'm paranoid anyway, but I'm definitely getting the NT scan along with all of the others. My thought is, if something happens, at least I could hear his/her heartbeat and get a picture. As I know, everything could be good til the last minute, so I want as much time with him/her as I can get!


----------



## Khadijah-x

Lindc we on the same wave length :) Id have extra tests just for the piccies hehe :) because no matter the outcome would love beany no matter what :) xx


----------



## willyandcourt

How's everyone? I haven't been on in a little while. I've got my next dr. appt on the 19th. My doctor is keeping a close eye one me this go around. I'm glad for it, too! Now that we're on the same wavelength, I wish his staff would get my billing account straightened. My ins. pays for 100% maternal care with physician and the office sent me a bill for $1500 to be paid by wk 32. I called and they said they would look into it...That's just a much NOT needed stress to have to worry about... Anyway... I hope all is well with everyone. I'm doing fine except for the bouts of extreme nausea, but still not vomiting. Yay!


----------



## Khadijah-x

Heya huni :) daaaaaaam what a bill! Im glad im in the UK then when all that comes free!

Im good thankyou :) iv been having some sharp but mild niggling pains in pubic area (off to the left a little) most have said wind pains but now im thinking cervial eptopic which is v rare LOL not a laughing matter but im just soo paranoyd!
I felt the mild pain run thru there last night then i farted LOL so thinking maybe it is wind?


----------



## lindc

Hi ladies! My first appt is on the 20th and it can't come soon enough! I keep thinking about all sorts of problems and complications, then I try to push it our of my mind because I am trying to stay positive. I think that positivity really does work because Jan and Feb I wasn't being very positive and in March, I convinced myself that it was going to happen as a b-day present to myself---and voila! It happened! So, I am trying to banish negativity, but it is much easier said than done.

As far as insurance, I'm glad that I work for an insurance company, because I didn't have to pay anything last year and I won't have to this year because it's covered. I can't imagine what we would have done if I would've had to pay a hospital bill on top of everything that happened!

Mommyandbump--I think that's what it is exactly. I have been feeling the same way and I also has gastrointestinal discomfort during my first one. It lasted the first few months. So, I wouldn't think too much about it; I'm sure everything is great!


----------



## willyandcourt

Doc's office called to say to tell me they'd made a mistake. The only thing I have to pay for are my ultrasounds because they are subject to deductible. That... I can live with. Do any of you have a fetal doppler or thought about getting one?


----------



## poppy666

I had an Angelsound one i bought off Ebay for my last LO was great n worth the money x


----------



## willyandcourt

I guess hormones are wacky today... I've been wanting to cry, anxious about going to my next appointment, irritated at everyone and everything, and tired due to insomnia!!! Anyway, guess I'm OK other than that. How are you all doing?


----------



## poppy666

I had another scan today so trying to relax a little more, but no that wont happen till im well passed 12wks, but sooooooooooooo glad i seen gummy bear and hb :cloud9:

Hope everyones well xx
 



Attached Files:







9wk scan 003.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Khadijah-x

Awwww Poppy your gummybear looks gorg :D xxxx

Well i have my scan date through, 24th May at 11.50pm...so glad I know the date but soooo crappin myself....

I want to be back here with a gorgeous wriggling baby pic :) xxx


----------



## poppy666

Aww sweetie you'll be back here n posting your gorgeous gummy bear too lovely :hugs:


----------



## Khadijah-x

I hope and pray!..x


----------

